# Hexarelin



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

has anyone got any experience with this peptide or how it should be run????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hex is a GHRP peptide very similiar to GHRP6 in its actions although it has a longer half life....

this is what Dat has written about it.



> An understanding of the characteristics germane to determining dosing & usage of the peptide Hexarelin emerges from these (and other) studies. Let's review some of these characterisics.
> 
> Hexarelin is a potent GHRP-6 analog, whose structure (His-D-2-methyl-Trp-Ala-Trp-D-Phe-Lys-NH2) creates a greater stability than GHRP-6 due to a substituted (2 Me)Trp.
> 
> ...


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for that, how would you run it? i was advised to run 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, alongside cjc.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

you can run it everyday.

it's gave a decent hunger more then G2 and less then G6.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WallsOfJericho said:


> thanks for that, how would you run it? i was advised to run 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, alongside cjc.


you would run it like any GHRP saturation dose 3-5 times per day every day although in saying this it does have a higher desensatization issue than other GHRP's......

to be honest i dont see the need to run this GHRP when GHRP-6 or 2 would be a better choice


----------

